# EZ Clone Machine...



## Viracocha711 (Apr 6, 2007)

Does anyone own, or have used, or know someone who owns or has used an EZ Clone machine? If so, I would like to hear opinions good or bad...I know one could build their own for much less, but I am looking to hear opinions on this machine, Thanks!


----------



## tommyboy (Apr 15, 2007)

I've herd great things about them.I followed the design in this post.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2799

I made it yesterday and I will be throwing in the hard to clone Romulan
today as well as grapefruit.I am very confindent with this design.


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 8, 2007)

Anyone use an EZ Clone machine and care to talk about your experience? I have one that I got for very cheap and was planning on using it for clones...Just want to know if I will have some folks to fall back on if trouble arises...Do you use straight ph adjusted tap water and a rooting gel like Olivia's?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 8, 2007)

I think you may have seen mine... in the other design people used to straight ph adjusted tap water..and changed it every two days... i would always suggest adding a rooting hormone of some sort.. its only going to help.. check the hydro section and take a look at the cloner i made.. it might interest you..  in theory the way i did mine will just root them in the rockwool instead of having bare roots you need to bury...


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks dude...Yeah I saw yours, is working good for you? I was just trying to see if anyone had actually used a EZ Clone Machine and whether or not they liked it...I do not think many folks use them because they are so expensive and one can build their own like you have done for much cheaper. Good Luck with yours, see ya around.


----------

